# Voopoo Drag vs Vaporesso Revenger



## David Pilkington (16/1/18)

I currently have a Revenger 220W and am super happy with it. But the look of the Drag really has taken me. 

Thoughts on selling the Revenger and buying a Drag?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/1/18)

David Pilkington said:


> I currently have a Revenger 220W and am super happy with it. But the look of the Drag really has taken me.
> 
> Thoughts on selling the Revenger and buying a Drag?


dibs on the revenger its nice and small fits my pocket would like a second
the drag is to box shape


----------



## Hallucinated_ (17/1/18)

The paint will start chipping off after a week or two, that's if you into buying into the hype.


----------



## 87hunter (17/1/18)

Had my drag for two and a half months. Use it every day and love it. Mate has a revenger and loves his. 
I personally prefer the drag, but it's just my opinion.


----------



## Timwis (17/1/18)

Don't really understand why you are considering selling the Revenger if your "super happy with it"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Pilkington (17/1/18)

Timwis said:


> Don't really understand why you are considering selling the Revenger if your "super happy with it"


Its the aesthetic appeal of the Drag that is calling me.


----------



## Trishan Gounden (17/1/18)

I love the look of the drag, have one myself. Take really good care of it. Would also be nice to get a glove for it. In my opinion the revenger has a little bit of a plastic feel to it. The drag is solid. In terms of the firing, comparing the two rate, I can't say much.


----------

